# Killington 12/3



## madriverjack (Nov 28, 2011)

I'm heading up to The Big K Saturday. Anyone else gonna be up there?


----------



## powhunter (Nov 29, 2011)

Hopefully the guns will kick on wed or thurs night...JP is gonna be up sat

Steveo


----------



## powhunter (Dec 1, 2011)

All in for friday and saturday!!  Gonna try to get JP to go..Hes on the fence...

Steveo


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 1, 2011)

Steveo, if you are meeting Jack up there let me know, I have a pair of skis for him.


----------



## powhunter (Dec 1, 2011)

Yea I can do that...Are ya gonna be around tonight??


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 1, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Yea I can do that...Are ya gonna be around tonight??



Yea, you working? I can drop them off


----------



## powhunter (Dec 1, 2011)

Nope.....Not working there anymore....Starting a new job later next week...I can pick em up .. Gonna charge MRJ a six pack for shipping and handeling

Steveo


----------



## o3jeff (Dec 1, 2011)

powhunter said:


> Nope.....Not working there anymore....Starting a new job later next week...I can pick em up .. Gonna charge MRJ a six pack for shipping and handeling
> 
> Steveo



Ok, I should be home after 5, I'll give you a call when I get home.

Congrats on the new job, where's it at?


----------



## powhunter (Dec 1, 2011)

Yea its an assisted living center in Berlin...Not far from Suburban sports............Going from 65-70 hrs per week to 40 with every other weekend off!!  High end continental cuisine...Yea give me a call and I can swing by

Steveo


----------

